# Tantrum Lures



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I recently ordered 6 hand made timber Tantrum Lures from Kiwozi and they arrived this morning.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=48987

They are awesome. A real work of art. They're probably too good to use but I'm keen to try them on Saratoga and Sooty Grunter. I may even do a trip report if I catch some.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ringo , i agree those lures look almost too good to use , what a craftsman


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I've had my Tantrum lures for a while now but up until now I didn't want to use them as they look so good. I tried a pink one(60mm I think) this morning which a little sooty grunter found hard to resist. I did have a small barra on as well but lost him beside the kayak while trying to get the lip grippers on and avoid getting pushed into a tree by the current. A beautiful well made lure with a great swimming action. Thanks again Jayson.


----------



## kiwozi (May 8, 2009)

nice one ringo, glad you like them & good to see they did the job for you, havn,t done any for a while but keen to get stuck into some,,cheers ,,Jayson


----------

